# I want to access my files away from home



## halfricanapo

Hello,
I just bought a terabyte harddrive and I installed it on a desktop running windows xp along with a 300gb harddrive (which holds the OS) and my plan is to put all of my music, all of my movies, and all of my pictures (whatever stage of development they are in). All of that will probably take up around 200-300GB. I want to be able to access these files not only around my house, but if I am away. What can I do so I can access everything on that harddrive and stream it? For instance, if I have a movie on the harddrive and I am away on vacation or whatever and I have my laptop, how can I access that movie and watch it without having to copy the file onto my laptops harddrive?
My laptop runs OSX, I'm not sure if that makes a big difference or not but if it does, I'd prefer to be able to access my files regardless of the OS and if it's possible, password protect it.


----------



## tremmor

realvnc.com       (realvnc Enterprise)
they have a free to use. no encryption at all. its a start.


----------



## halfricanapo

true, but do you know if there is a lag? Like if I want to listen to music, will it come through choppy or will it come through clean?


----------



## tremmor

wont happen that way. you can access the computer. its remote software. reboot. copy and move files. you won't listen to nothing. you can upload or download. repair or fix it. it just also have to ability to act like a ftp session also.  sorry, this won't work. ya can download and listen. your looking for something else. (streaming audio).


----------



## massahwahl

Try logmein pro. Logmein.com


----------



## bomberboysk

For just music try winamp remote. Not sure if that does pictures and video though...


----------



## epidemik

Another alternative is orb.com 
You cant actually work on your computer but you can share anything you want (docs, movices music etc) and access it from any internet connection. The streaming music and movies is usually pretty good.

You do have to leave your computer on though =/


----------



## halfricanapo

epidemik said:


> Another alternative is orb.com
> You cant actually work on your computer but you can share anything you want (docs, movices music etc) and access it from any internet connection. The streaming music and movies is usually pretty good.
> 
> You do have to leave your computer on though =/



PERFECT I believe this is EXACTLY what I am looking! Thank you!! I have no problem leaving my computer on because that desktop is usually on. It's old but its still running, im fixing it up a bit. Right now it has an AMD sempron running at 2.0 maybe, im getting a new motherboard soon and ugrading to an intel duocore running at 3.0 so that should be a nice change. I also have a radeon 9500 pro haha that was discontinued awhile ago but yeah....it's held up nicely over the years


----------



## Dingo Dave

ive heard of this thing called go to my pc.com i think there is a free trial it sounds quite good.


----------

